# Gepetto Mods - Intarsio



## Alex (8/4/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/4/16)

WOW, so pretty !!!


----------



## Willyza (8/4/16)

Very Very Nice Gepetto.......


----------



## Petrus (8/4/16)

Very nice, VERY EXPENSIVE.


----------



## DoubleD (8/4/16)

Still haven't seen a Gepetto mod that I do *not* like. Beautiful


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/4/16)

Petrus said:


> Very nice, VERY EXPENSIVE.


WOW, imagine paying R 100K for a mod

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cespian (8/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> WOW, imagine paying R 100K for a mod
> 
> View attachment 50579



Suddenly spending R5K on a Reo doesnt seem like such a bad idea anymore

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (8/4/16)

Cespian said:


> Suddenly spending R5K on a Reo doesnt seem like such a bad idea anymore


Interestingly the reo will last you a lifetime. Puts things into perspective. 
Some of the nicer wood Squonkers go for about 400 USD upwards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (8/4/16)

Unless 27 blind nuns stayed awake for 2 years carving this from a piece of Noah's Ark the cost is obscene. Damn, I thought Twisps were vastly overpriced...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (8/4/16)

Neal said:


> Unless 27 blind nuns stayed awake for 2 years carving this from a piece of Noah's Ark the cost is obscene. Damn, I thought Twisps were vastly overpriced...


27 nuns? I was hoping it came with a bride


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/4/16)

Christos said:


> 27 nuns? I was hoping it came with a bride


Bro marriage is considered punishment for severe crimes in some countries


----------

